# Stihl FS130R carb adjustment



## stihl_fs130r (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a lightly used FS130r that's been running great until recently I couldn't get it to barely run. I changed out the gas for some unopened Stihl premix gas but it didn't have any affect. I noticed that it was leaking gas out the air filter. I took the carb apart and didn't find anything wrong, but when I put it back together just priming it with the bulb would cause it to start dripping. I couldn't find the source of the leak but instead put in a new Zama carb kit. This fixed the leak but when I put the H/L screws to 3/4 turn out as per the manual I could hardly rev up past idle with fresh 91 octane fuel. I had previously trimmed the plastic needle stops so I could use more adjustment. The only thing that would help would be to keep turning them out, and a lot. I finally got it to run very good but the screws are probably at least 3 turns out. It was running good at full throttle and I kept increasing the fuel on the H screw to see if it'll bog down but the screw finally came all the way out. It sounded like it was running good as long as it was backed way out though.

Is this normal to have the screws set so far out? Was the 3/4 turn out somehow adjusted with the stock plastic caps and that's what's confusing me? I'm lightly seating them and then screwing them out. Also I'm not sure why I couldn't get the High to have too much fuel to get that adjustment right on.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 6, 2018)

The air filter getting fuel soaked and causing starting problems is a common issue. Try removing air filter to get it running, dry it out and install back when engine is running. This model floods VERY easily so only on or two pulls on choke before setting fast idle.


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 7, 2018)

stihl_fs130r said:


> Is this normal to have the screws set so far out? Was the 3/4 turn out somehow adjusted with the stock plastic caps and that's what's confusing me?



With seated cap you can turn the screw only 3/4 turn. The setting without limiter caps depends on the carb that is on your machine. H spectrum is from 2 1/2 up to 4 1/2 turns out. (from the slightly seated possition) Have a look what is written on your carb body (which one you have) and tell us. With that info someone can give you the basic setting.


----------

